

Once again, I am free to speak my mind. - bimmah
http://www.bablrr.com/
Bablrr gives you a choice to be anonymous, it gives you a choice to be free to live in the moment, and the most importantly, it gives you a choice to be who you are. It does not leave any digital trail of what you say. It respects your privacy as it deletes all your posts after their purpose is served so that nobody can access your personal data.
======
krapp
If it's anonymous, why do I have to sign up? Also some screenshots or a demo
might be nice.

Also the link to the apps being prompts for my email address because you don't
actually _have_ any apps seems manipulative.

------
bimmah
any suggestions or any feedbacks?

